# Al Waha



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking to cut costs in the new year & save as much money as possible.
So were looking to relocate somewhere thats child friendly, with a nursery within walking distance, parks, pools etc

The only place that we have come across so far is Al Waha villas, and whilst its quite a way out of town it has all the above amenities, and if it means i can shave 30% off my rent it would make sense. 

Anybody on here already live there and can give an insight?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I live in a development that was built by the same people and they are.........ok. Thats the best you can say really. I thought about Waha, and the price does make it appealing, however I don't think there will be much of a community feel for quite a while.


----------

